# apc ups only giving 10 min backup :(



## sagar123 (Oct 23, 2014)

bought ups just 1 month ago . it is going everything well till today i noticed its just showing 10 min backup . even there 4 out of 5 bars of battery indicator showing full . what should i do now? 
ups model is APC 1 KVA UPS BR1000G-IN


----------



## snipershot (Oct 24, 2014)

sagar123 said:


> bought ups just 1 month ago . it is going everything well till today i noticed its just showing 10 min backup . even there 4 out of 5 bars of battery indicator showing full . what should i do now?
> ups model is APC 1 KVA UPS BR1000G-IN



Do post your complete PC config to understand the load. Also, mention if there are any other peripherals connected to your UPS.


----------



## sagar123 (Oct 24, 2014)

nope there is nothing attached i dnt have high end config also . .its working fine giving me 60 min of backup till 1 day ago but today suddenly i m seeing only 12 min backup even battery bars are showing full .just checked powerchute software its showing 100% battery charged now but remaining time of backup is 12 min .
battery is draining wayyyy to fast in just 4 min 2 out of 5 battery bars are gone .


----------



## ashis_lakra (Oct 24, 2014)

Just post your config and tell me if you're running games while UPS is running.


----------



## snipershot (Oct 24, 2014)

sagar123 said:


> nope there is nothing attached i dnt have high end config also . .its working fine giving me 60 min of backup till 1 day ago but today suddenly i m seeing only 12 min backup even battery bars are showing full .just checked powerchute software its showing 100% battery charged now but remaining time of backup is 12 min .
> battery is draining wayyyy to fast in just 4 min 2 out of 5 battery bars are gone .



post your config dude


----------



## sagar123 (Oct 25, 2014)

snipershot said:


> post your config dude




*www.digit.in/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/186714-toooo-much-confused-btwn-ups.html

chk this out its my thread . i posted my config there . sry i m asking u to do this . i dnt play games on my pc i have xbox360 for tht . i dnt attach my xbox360 to ups . 
i just read it apc ups people can takeaway ur new ups and give u refurbished once is tht true? even if i have only battery problem

just read several forums people diagnosed with same problems did ups calibration or used - - - Updated - - -[/SIZE]

ANYONE ?????????

- - - Updated - - -

*i62.tinypic.com/35bfqt3.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

reply guys ?

- - - Updated - - -

suddenly battery showing 49 min of backup whats going on? do i still perform check from apc technician ?


----------



## ashis_lakra (Oct 26, 2014)

Ignore battery indicator and just check how much time it gives actual backup. It should give you more than 30 mins of backup as your config is less power hungry.


----------



## sagar123 (Oct 26, 2014)

ashis_lakra said:


> Ignore battery indicator and just check how much time it gives actual backup. It should give you more than 30 mins of backup as your config is less power hungry.



thank u for reply ups now giving me 50 min of backup . its going smoothly now dnt knw what happen suddenly .
 but do i still perform check from apc technician ? my ups is under 1 month and policy of their is suxxxxxx . if ups is under 1 month they replace with new ups and after 1 month they replace with refurbished ups wtf  . i heard lots of complaints abt refurbished ups . if i knw abt this earlier i never think of buying apc ups .


update , battery is draining fast .showing 45 min but its drain half in just 15 min and now on 11 min. is it supposed to give u 45 min if its showing tht time?


----------



## ashis_lakra (Oct 27, 2014)

maybe the battery level indicator is faulty, check your actual backup time and report to APC if indicator shows fault time.


----------



## sagar123 (Oct 27, 2014)

ashis_lakra said:


> maybe the battery level indicator is faulty, check your actual backup time and report to APC if indicator shows fault time.



k i will do tht today and ill post the results . thnks


----------



## Gollum (Oct 27, 2014)

APC support is quite good.
But they may tell you to troubleshoot before you get a replacement.


----------



## sagar123 (Oct 27, 2014)

Gollum said:


> APC support is quite good.
> But they may tell you to troubleshoot before you get a replacement.




k just done test  . battery totally discharged after just 21 min . even though its showing 45 min . and battery is fully charged .when its reached to 46% battery drain dramatically to 2 % just 1 min . 
dnt knw whats happening .

they replaced ups . older ups is actually faulty , hope new works well.


----------

